# Bank Account



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi, 

I want to open up a bank account here in egypt, preferably hsbc or barclays. I dont want to use my natwest account. However i dont have my work permit yet. Its still in the process. Is the work permit nessassary for opening up an account?

Thanks


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

I was told by members here to try HSBC , I contacted them here where I am now in Lebanon and looks the safest bank to deal with since I will have to transfer my money to Egypt and if you deal with them you pay ZERO for money transfer .
As soon as my money matures from a Lebanese bank in a month and a half time I will open one with them .


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I told the tale of my bank card here a couple of weeks ago.. a problem getting money out of the HSBC ATM... since that day I have not been able to get money.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

samertalat said:


> I was told by members here to try HSBC , I contacted them here where I am now in Lebanon and looks the safest bank to deal with since I will have to transfer my money to Egypt and if you deal with them you pay ZERO for money transfer .
> As soon as my money matures from a Lebanese bank in a month and a half time I will open one with them .


It costs me £17 to transfer money from HSBC UK to HSBC Egypt. If you have a premier account it's free. That's £50k + in UK minimum, here I don't know. The charge is at this end.


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Helen Ellis said:


> It costs me £17 to transfer money from HSBC UK to HSBC Egypt. If you have a premier account it's free. That's £50k + in UK minimum, here I don't know. The charge is at this end.


Sure I will transfer a Huge amount of money from here so I have it free. You right about that, Sorry I did not mention it .


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Helen Ellis said:


> It costs me £17 to transfer money from HSBC UK to HSBC Egypt. If you have a premier account it's free. That's £50k + in UK minimum, here I don't know. The charge is at this end.


Union Bank of Switzerland in London will do it all for me for free as will HSBC Financial Services (Cayman Islands) Limited


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Fatima said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to open up a bank account here in egypt, preferably hsbc or barclays. I dont want to use my natwest account. However i dont have my work permit yet. Its still in the process. Is the work permit nessassary for opening up an account?
> 
> Thanks


You will be able to open a savings account with an ATM card at HSBC (dollar and LE)
If you do it on your own, keep about LE 5000 balance and its free, or if you open with letter from your employer, and your salary is paid in then its free. otherwise about 10 LE a month 

No need for a work permit, however I think current accounts are different situation
rgds


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Bring you money to me.. I will keep it under my mattress for you... guaranteed no fees


----------

